# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Зачать ребенка можно со 105-го раза

## Irina

*Зачать ребенка можно со 105-го раза*

Для зачатия ребенка в среднем требуется 104 половых акта. К такому выводу, как передает портал «Цензор», пришли специалисты компании по планированию семьи First Response по результатам опроса 3 тыс. британских матерей.

Таким образом, по мнению специалистов, для наступления беременности требуется в течение шести месяцев четыре раза в неделю заниматься сексом.

Кроме того, около 25% женщин признались, что во время попыток зачатия секс становится скучным, и 11% сообщили, что их партнеры в этот период жаловались на «полное истощение».

Опрос выявил еще один любопытный факт: примерно каждая десятая британка, узнав о своей беременности, сообщает об этом родителям раньше, чем будущему отцу ребенка.

Напомним, ранее сообщалось, что вероятность наступления беременности в разы возрастает в летние месяцы.

Британские гинекологи утверждают, что наиболее благоприятное время для зачатия — июнь: шансы забеременеть возрастают на 25%. Все дело в том, что именно в это время активность и подвижность сперматозоидов достигает своего пика.

Кроме того, беременность, наступившая в теплый сезон года, протекает наиболее благополучно.

Для родов летние месяцы напротив оказались самыми неподходящими.

----------

